# Three kits to rule them all.....



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 12, 2020)

I'm having a hard time deciding between these three kits any feedback would be appreciated.









						G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (For AMD Ryzen) Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin RGB DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14D-32GTZN - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (For AMD Ryzen) Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin RGB DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14D-32GTZN with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				












						G.SKILL Trident Z Royal Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 4000 (PC4 32000) Desktop Memory Model F4-4000C15D-16GTRS - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL Trident Z Royal Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 4000 (PC4 32000) Desktop Memory Model F4-4000C15D-16GTRS with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				












						G.SKILL Trident Z Royal Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin RGB DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 4000 (PC4 32000) Desktop Memory Model F4-4000C17Q-32GTRS - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL Trident Z Royal Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin RGB DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 4000 (PC4 32000) Desktop Memory Model F4-4000C17Q-32GTRS with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				





Whatever kit I end up choosing it will replace my shitty Corsair RGB PRO CJR kit that I will be giving away to a buddy I'm doing a 10600k or 10700k build for.


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 12, 2020)

Links do not work.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 12, 2020)

Odd they seem to be working for me.


----------



## jayseearr (Jul 12, 2020)

As far as functionality goes i can't offer you any meaningful feedback because i don't have a clue. They all look really nice (i would hope so for the price lol) but i think the royal kits looks a little better than the Neo ones. May i ask what is "shitty" about your current corsair ones?


----------



## thesmokingman (Jul 12, 2020)

The 3800 c14 is probably the same ic at 4000 c15, so I'd get the 3800c14 x4 ftw.


----------



## ruff0r (Jul 12, 2020)

Based on the review on this Site The Trident Z Royal DDR4-4000MHz CL17 is already pre overlocked and even with raising voltage they couldn't get much more out of them.

The Trident Z Royal DDR4-4000MHz CL15 have a very high base Voltage already at 1.5V doubt there is much room either here. Some even say needs active cooling from a fan.

The Trident Z Neo DDR4-3800MHz CL14 ""Designed and tested for AMD Ryzen 3000 series CPUs"" ""Optimized compatibility with AMD X570 chipset "" you are going to use your 

new sticks on Intel right?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 12, 2020)

jayseearr said:


> As far as functionality goes i can't offer you any meaningful feedback because i don't have a clue. They all look really nice (i would hope so for the price lol) but i think the royal kits looks a little better than the Neo ones. May i ask what is "shitty" about your current corsair ones?



its a 3200 CL16 kit that is pretty bad.... I have 2 3200 CL14 kits that are much better.



ruff0r said:


> Based on the review on this Site The Trident Z Royal DDR4-4000MHz CL17 is already pre overlocked and even with raising voltage they couldn't get much more out of them.
> 
> The Trident Z Royal DDR4-4000MHz CL15 have a very high base Voltage already at 1.5V doubt there is much room either here. Some even say needs active cooling from a fan.
> 
> ...




Not sure yet I have  2 3200 CL14 kits that do 3800 CL16 at 1.38v that I may move to my intel system..... I plan on messing around with this kit on both my Asus maximus 11 Code and my Crosshair VIII Hero


----------



## ruff0r (Jul 12, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> its a 3200 CL16 kit that is pretty bad.... I have 2 3200 CL14 kits that are much better.
> 
> Not sure yet I have a 2 3200 CL14 kits that do 3800 CL16 at 1.38v that I may move to my intel system..... I plan on messing around with this kit on both my Asus maximus 11 Code and my Crosshair VIII Hero


*3800 CL14 4x8 Then*


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 12, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Odd they seem to be working for me.



I have to get remove the click dot linksynergy dot com etc. (affiliate link?) before the Newegg link to get it to work...


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 12, 2020)

If you're going to be overclocking you should already know that 2 sticks are going to go further than 4.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 12, 2020)

Assimilator said:


> If you're going to be overclocking you should already know that 2 sticks are going to go further than 4.




Not beyond 4000..... My plan is either to tighten the timings at 4000 on my intel system or see how low I can get 3800 on my Ryzen system manually.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jul 12, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Not beyond 4000..... My plan is either to tighten the timings at 4000 on my intel system or *see how low I can get 3800 on my Ryzen system manually.*



That's not very hard to do...


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 12, 2020)

Arctucas said:


> I have to get remove the click dot linksynergy dot com etc. (affiliate link?) before the Newegg link to get it to work...




I just pulled them straight from google no idea otherwise.



thesmokingman said:


> That's not very hard to do...



I've seen the 4000 CL15 kit do 3800 13-13-13-28 on a ryzen system so its interesting to me..... The 3800 CL14 I'm more curious to see if it just works out of the box on my Ryzen system.... I have zero doubts it will work on my intel system.

Not actually paying for whatever kit I pick so not really worried about the cost but these are the 3 kits I have to pick from.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 13, 2020)

I selected the 3800 CL14 4x8 in the Poll, but based on appearance I would prefer the Royal CL15


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 16, 2020)

Hello everyone, thanks for all the feedback and votes. Ended up going with the 4000 CL15 4x8 32gb kit as it was also offered after I originally made this post I figured it was a no brainer considering it didn't cost me anything and given that the 3800 CL14 kit won and they're likely the same it lined up with the general consensus here.


----------

